
What personality tests really deliver - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/09/10/what-personality-tests-really-deliver
======
frnkshin
I didn't really read through the entire article. As a firm disbeliever of
personality tests, the point I want to argue is the fact that most of these
_personality tests_ are done by the testee. The tester and testee is one same
person, and therefore can not lead to the objective conclusion or result the
self.

